# Finding a face plate that will fit my lathe



## SealB (4 Apr 2013)

I recently bought an Al-ko HDM 850 wood lathe and i'm finding it really difficult to find any parts that will fit it. The spindle thread is 30mm x 1.5mm (MC34) which isn't a measurement that seems to exist for any faceplates or chucks :x 
Does anyone have any advice on this because it looks like i may have to get my equipment custom cut or buy adaptors which will cost loads and i don't really have enough cash to spare at the moment.
Thanks


----------



## henton49er (4 Apr 2013)

Peter Child Woodturning Supplies suggest that you can get Patriot and Supernova chucks with your spindle thread (see http://www.peterchild.co.uk/chucks/threads.htm where your lathe is listed). I suggest you talk to them about any faceplates etc to that thread.


----------



## SealB (4 Apr 2013)

Thanks i've looked there and the Pariot super nova cost over £100 and i'm just looking for a faceplate, they sell plates for 30mm threads. Thanks i'll email them


----------



## stevebetony (9 Aug 2015)

Hi,
I too have bought an AL KO 850HDM, and am struggling to find a manual that tells me how to remove the chuck- anyone any ideas?


----------



## Phil Pascoe (9 Aug 2015)

There's usually a way of stopping the spindle turning - if there isn't, devise one. Clamp a bar of some description between the jaws of the chuck and give it a clout.


----------



## chipmunk (10 Aug 2015)

There's some information on the history of your lathe here... http://www.lathes.co.uk/hobbymat/

...but I can't help thinking you might have been sold a "pup".

M30 x 1.5 is a standard metric fine thread but not a usual thread for lathe spindles. So, you're always going to have to pay top-dollar for accessories I'm sorry to say. 

The only saving grace is that anyone with even a small mini-lathe ought to be able to cut 1.5mm pitch threads to fit your lathe. So your best and cheapest option might be to find a friendly hobby machinist with a lathe who can cut you a new thread on a cheap faceplate of the right size - perhaps one to fit a 1" x 8TPI spindle with enough meat on the outside of the threaded part might be a good starting point?

HTH
Jon


----------



## stevebetony (11 Aug 2015)

thanks guys, I managed it using a couple of stillsons. Incidentally, dont know who it was directed at but I paid £20 for mine, so not a pup at all


----------

